# [GEN] Couple Charged with Child Endangerment. - WLBT-TV



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wlbt.com/Global/story.asp%3FS%3D8381496%26nav%3Dmenu119_2&cid=1216448686&ei=VpM7SO6KOYSwzgTE-OGuBw&usg=AFrqEzcOXRmA-QXKKHBp3_MqtVGEVABNdw">Couple Charged with Child Endangerment.</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WLBT-TV, MS -</font> <nobr>39 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A North Mississippi veterinarian says the conditions of a <b>puppy mill</b> located in the back yard of a home where a 2-year-old child was killed is the worst she <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

